# My own character.



## Jack Drawer (Feb 24, 2013)

so i couldn't sleep, so i decided to draw this, i only wish the camera quality was better. It looks alot nicer in real life. But anywho just comment whatcha think and oh yea i just turned 16 on the 15th


----------



## tricky raven (Aug 2, 2013)

Happy Belated Birthday Jack! I bet you slept well after drawing this....well done


----------



## joeygn72 (Mar 10, 2013)

Happy birthday Jack... I like the new drawing. You've got the idea of perspective. I also have a hard time photographing my drawings. It seem alot of mid tones get washed out,I think because I have no idea about photographing.. Keep drawing my friend.


----------



## Jack Drawer (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks both of you and I tried using my mom's hd camera (only good camera) and we only get about 19.7kb of room for the pics which meant I had to use a worse camera just to get it on here.and yea I actually just woke up lol. 
Anywho thanks and I'm gonna keep trying to get better.


----------

